# Has Anyone Fitted An Extending Table?



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Many new motorhomes come with tables that can extend to increase the usable space if four or more want to eat. So I am trying to figure out how feasible it would be to do this with the table in my own Adria Twin - which, sadly, doesn't extend today. The new Twins do have this feature, and I do have an inquiry in with Adria to price a new replacement table. But I am sure the price will be megabucks, and the old table is still perfectly OK. So it still appeals to try to locate a suitable bracket that would enable me to make my own extending section.

If anyone has ever done this, or knows where to buy such a bracket, any ideas are very welcome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have done the reverse

removed the extending table and refitted it with a smaller lightweight table that we can easily remove and store on the bed during the day to give us more room in the lounge area

Aldra


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes we have done this.
Our Concorde came with two different sized tables for the lounge, one in situ and one stored in the garage. We noticed at the Dussledorf show that the brand new Niesmann Biscoff Flair had a table which could be made big or small and moved about in position. The essence of all this was a steel structure beneath the table. After some carefull measurements we ordered a spare table assembly complete for a Flair from Travelworld and fitted it in our Concorde. Jobs a goodun. Cost was emmmmm about £1400. But the wife says its worth it!
Modern Concorde's come with this type of tablenow as standard.
Alternatively we saw one chap with a similar Concorde with pure Wilton carpet throughout and a single free standing table, this suited him.
C.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> We have done the reverse
> 
> removed the extending table and refitted it with a smaller lightweight table that we can easily remove and store on the bed during the day to give us more room in the lounge area
> 
> Aldra


Aldra, where did you get your table from? I'd like to do the same with ours. Ours is one that clips onto the wall, with a 'bending' knee joint in the single leg. It's far heavier than it needs to be I think.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We bought a kitchen door from Ikea in a "matching colour" high gloss dark grey in our case

Bought a fold up leg and reinforced where it was attached with a piece of ply

Bought a strip of the metal teeth to match those on the van wall

Lightweight ,easily fitted, and removed

The original table is much bigger and extendible and sounds much like yours Its heavy because its needed to make up the extra bed But we don't need it for just the two of us

Hope this helps wish I could suss out how to post pictures, because we also made a fold up work surface to extend the kitchen work surfaces to match

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Aldra - wonder if your original table is the same Adria one as ours - probably. We have gone through the stage of "wouldn't it be a good idea to alter the table to make more lounge space when needed", but didn't think of your idea to make one ourselves. It sounds so much better than our idea of just seeing if the table we use outside would fit. It might but it would not look as neat as your idea. If some technical wizz kid could help you do the photo thing I am sure lots of us would appreciate it  

Our table is so heavy that the bracket thing holding it to the wall broke some "teeth" shortly after we got it. No problem under warranty but it proves they must be available for sale without the table.

Dark grey would suit us too.

Many thanks for your suggestion

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sue 

I managed it but had to start a new thread

couldn't work out how to get it in this one

Aldra


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks to Aldra and others for ideas. Clivemott - I'm not sure I am ready to fork out £1400 for the solution, but it sounds great!  

Like Aldra, I reckon I will knock my own table up, using the existing fittings from the standard table we have. I can store that away until such time as we sell the van. My goal will be to make a table about the same size as the existing one, but with provision to add an extending section at the end that is easier to reach when four people need to eat. Like the others, I have no need for the new table to be strong enough for bed purposes. 

I will post the results when this next project is finished. I have a load of B&Q "Cherry" kitchen unit material left over from my last project, so it will not be hard to achieve a near perfect match.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pandalf

You can buy the leg and the section of Teeth that fits the van easily and cheaply 

No need to remove them from the original table, we need ours when the kids use the van, but would it not be better left intact for when you come to sell

Our dealer got the fitting for the table and it was not a lot of money the leg was about £18 and folds completely flat

Just a thought

Aldra


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just an observation on tables. 
The table supplied with our La Strada was a fantastically complicated piece of kit mounted on a twin axis slide. Problem it was huge and must weigh 12K, stored in the roof.
I made a new top exact required size mounted on a Fiamma boss and probably weighs in at 4K. Simples.

Steve


----------

